# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اقتصاد

## parslord

سلام
من این تاپیک رو به درخواست یه بنده خدایی زدم...
خودش رشته اقتصاد رو دوست داره و دلش می خواد بخونه ولی تردید داره برا بازار کارش و ... من خودم بهش گفتم امسال  بخون و یکی از رشته های خوب تجربی اگه قبول شدی برو و اگه قبول نشدنی بمون 97 کنکور تجربی بده.... ولی به راهنمایی های بیشتری نیاز داشت و از من خواست یه تاپیک براش بزنم ... شما هم نظرتون رو بگین 
مرسی.. :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
پ ن : تازه سربازیش تموم شده و درسش متوسطه تا الانم کم و بیش بعضی قسمت های مهم رو خونده ولی زیستش خوب نی ...

----------


## unlucky

راستش بعید میدونم توی 3 ماه بشه نتیجه خیییلی خوبی در حد پزشکی بگیره ( با توجه به اینکه رشتش انسانی بوده )
نظر منم مث خودته. 96 رو ازمایشی کنکور بده
هدف اصلیشو بزاره روی 97 که بتونه رشته پزشکی رو هم بیاره :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ali-nursing

البته با این که اقتصاد رشته ی بدی نیست ولی باید اعتراف کرد که به پای رشته های تجربی نمی رسه! 
منم فکر می کنم که 96 رو آزمایشی بدن و اصل انرژی شون رو بزارن برای 97. خوبی تجربی اینه که حتی اگر پزشکی هم نیاری رشته های پیراپزشکی خوب و به نسبت پردرامدی داره. حتی رشته های علوم پایه ی خوبی هم داره.

----------

